# Morrowind - Tilde Key Trouble



## MementoMori (Aug 29, 2008)

I recently obtained Morrowind via a friend who never played it. I sucessfully installed said game and was ready to play. The game itself works nearly-perfect. Except for the console.

I've read up on the tilde key issues and tried all solutions. I don't have any kind of IR. I updated the drivers for my keyboard. I tried different key combinations..

I have a Windows Vista 32-Bit OS. I've already checked and I meet all of the minimum requirements. Any solutions?


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

so what is wrong with the tilde key?


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

ForumPlanet's "PlanetElderScrolls":Morrowind Troubleshooting and Optimizing Solutions for Windows (Including Vista) sticky. (always good to read through these.)

Found under the VISTA:



> [2e] Console won't open
> 
> If you press the ~ (or `) key on your keyboard in-game and the console does not open, then you probably have one of the same problems as the XP users who can't open their consoles, but I'm putting this in the Vista section because infrared devices and fancy shmancy keyboards are very common on Vista machines so this problem appears a LOT.
> 
> ...


The "WinXP" advice ([6c]) further down, gives a little more advice but if none of the drivers advice works....you may have to forego using the console. Or see if you can bind another key for it. 


My Morrowind is the original version with CD Rom (not the later "GOTY" which is completely patched) Originally played it on my previous HP 504n P4 2ghz WinXP Home with Intel 82845 intergrated graphics. So had to lower settings for it to run smoothly. But I never had a "could not open the console using the tilde". Instead, it was trying to close the console the few times I used it in the beginning. (mostly to get "unstuck" from something while building up my agility) It would stay up no matter what I did. Eventually, I figured it out on my own. 

But never had to resort to getting drivers for my keyboard. It was a generic one that I picked up somewhere. So rather doubt I could find it listed anyhow. 

After installing the game in my present computer (Dell Inspiron 530 P4 2.2ghz Core 2 Duo w/WinXP Home), I patched it up to correct any bugs. As the Dell came with its own keyboard, it would be "listed" if a problem ever came up. But so far (knock on wood) have not had any problems with the tilde key.


----------



## MementoMori (Aug 29, 2008)

I've updated all the drivers that I could find. I've tried all of the keyboards available and nothing is working.

I'm using a Logitech Wireless Keyboard currently. I couldn't even find this keyboard model on their site, even though it was recently purchased. (Recently used loosely)


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

just uninstall the game and reinstall it


----------



## smx123 (Nov 26, 2011)

if you have other applications open try closing em. one of the programs causing it is warcraft hotkeys if you have it


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

Gosh....Necro resurrection!


----------

